# Apartment Rental



## Clamont (Aug 16, 2015)

I am looking to rent a two bedroom apartment near or in ortakoy. Furnished or unfurnished for approx. 800 USD.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

That budget will not give you many choices : Either pick another neighborhood or be prepared to live in a very bad apartment.


----------



## Clamont (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## tezmerkezim (Sep 14, 2015)

in Ortakoy houses are old and rents are very expensive .


----------



## kiracci (May 6, 2016)

hurriyetemlak.com or sahibinden.com websites might give an idea about rent costs in that area. (simultaneously using with Google Translate, if needed)


----------

